# Libby's 100% Canned Pumpkin Currently in Aldi!!!



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, i just thought i would post a thread to say that Aldi currently have Libby's 100% Canned Pumpkin in store however it is only in the special buy section and they dont stock this all year round, it is £1.29. I rang head office and asked if any of my local stores in Middlesbrough had any in. They did so i dashed down and bought 2 tins. I am going to try a little bit for my kitten who has loose stools and i have read that pumpkin can help firm them up so fingers crossed :thumbup1:

Sorry to invade the dog section (i only have cats) but i have read also that pumpkin can help to firm dogs stools up too so i thought it might help anyone out there


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought 3 tins when they had it in our local Aldi, gave Tango some and froze the rest of the tin in ice cube trays. 
Nice to have in stock, what I have left will last for years ! ( unless I make pumpkin pie ! )


----------



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello I have done the same too, the rest of the tin is chilling away in the freezer now. How long did it take for tango to firm up?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Hard to say really, she has bouts of loose stools one day, ok the next, which I put down mostly to her gobbling the cat food ! But she only had one portion of pumpkin after a few doses of pro-kolin and has been fine for weeks. She does have quite a sensitive gut though and it's been trial and error to find which food suits her best.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I bought 3 tins when they had it in our local Aldi, gave Tango some and froze the rest of the tin in ice cube trays.
> Nice to have in stock, what I have left will last for years ! ( unless I make pumpkin pie ! )


Ahhhh I was going to ask if you could freeze it!

Maisie's tum is *much* better now but she does still have her moments (and she did get to the cat food earlier ) which usually is one of the culprits

Need to go to Aldi tomorrow so .... keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## jenna107 (Jul 10, 2013)

Eeeee what our fur baby's put us through ! 

Hopefully my little man will produce a nice formed one soon! If it does work ill be back down to aldi buying the whole batch of cans I think!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Arrrrrrgh - there was non in my Aldi 

I even asked and was rewarded with a look like I'd landed from another planet!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Same happened to me a few weeks ago ! But I went back about 2 weeks after that and there it was - hence the stock pile in my pantry.
I think the staff don't know what's coming when,they seem to have some very random stuff at times 

PS - do you want me to send you a tin? I'm very happy to, when the fresh pumpkins come into season ( sounds like a dog ! ) I intend to buy some and freeze the pulp.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

I bought 2 cans there wasn't many and am not really an Aldi shopper as none that close, I just happened to be in the city centre which has an Aldi. My mum thought I was mad searching high and low in Aldi for it. Going to give some tonight mashed in with her mince and see how she gets on. 

That Nutriment Raw Food apparently has pumpkin in as well which will be very good for my little one as she really struggles going the toilet. Raws helped alot but still has the occasional struggle bless :S


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Went and bought two tins , after reading this thread, even better it was reduced to 99p 

Found a recipe for peanut butter and pumpkin biscuits online so may have a go at making these through the week.

Wish I had bought more than two tins now


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Went and bought two tins , after reading this thread, even better it was reduced to 99p
> 
> Found a recipe for peanut butter and pumpkin biscuits online so may have a go at making these through the week.
> 
> Wish I had bought more than two tins now


They sound yummy, are they doggie or human ?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> They sound yummy, are they doggie or human ?


Doggie..but nothing in them that we couldn't eat 

Pumpkin and Peanut Butter Dog Treats - A Matter of Thyme


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone hazard a guess at how much pumpkin I should give a 8kg dog. I gave my dog some mixed with raw mince (was a big spoonful) and she vomited that night. She had the same mince day after without pumpkin an fine.
She normally fine with veg like sweet potato etc.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Did she have any active tummy problems?

AFAIK you should only feed pumpkin if there is a problem ie upset tum or constipation to help firm things up / loosen them up - it's not something that you'd actively feed everyday


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

No her stomachs pretty robust. She suffers with anal gland problems so thats why I gave her pumpkin.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> I bought 3 tins when they had it in our local Aldi, gave Tango some and froze the rest of the tin in ice cube trays.
> Nice to have in stock, what I have left will last for years ! ( unless I make pumpkin pie ! )


Excellent tip!


----------



## Dre (Jun 28, 2014)

I couldn't find fresh or canned pumpkin anywhere so tried using butternut squash - peeled and cubed it then boiled it in water. It cooked really quickly and was super easy to mash down. And it worked a treat!! I've since found that Waitrose stock Libby's canned pumpkin purée but it's about £2 a tin so unless I'm lucky enough to catch it in stock in Aldi I'll use fresh in future. Hope this is helpful. &#128054;&#128062;&#128077;


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I was wondering what the hysteria was about, Waitrose have stocked it year round for I do not know how long!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a few pumpkins when they were in the shops ( I was going to put in season but just sounds wrong ! ) cooked them and froze the puree. They cook down a lot don't they ? I do give some now and again mixed with cream / cottage cheese in a fozen Kong , Tango's in heaven !!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

smokeybear said:


> I was wondering what the hysteria was about, Waitrose have stocked it year round for I do not know how long!


They never have it in my local branch. 
I don't see any hysterical posts ? Just a helpful forum discussion.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

STOP PRESS! Waitrose stock Canned Pumpkin all year round!


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> STOP PRESS! Waitrose stock Canned Pumpkin all year round!


Ah well some of us are more Aldis shoppers than Waitrose


----------

